# south east michigan sub/back-up help



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

any one in south east michigan looking for a extra sub and back up work?? also would like to get to know a few people in the area get a friendship build up and be able to help each other out.email me if anyone is in the area
[email protected]


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just sent you e-mail, let me know if you don't receive it :waving:


----------

